# I started off the new year the way I wanted...



## sunset (Jan 2, 2008)

I got to see my therapist after 4 months of not seeing him. I was very happy to see him and we discussed a lot. After all, I had not seen him in 4 months do I had a lot to yak about.. haha.
Anyway, I did tell him of my recent depression and considering taking anti depressants again, and about some anxiety issues that are surfacing. He would rather I try to deal with all this without meds, which I will do. I am doing better now, so maybe that is why he thinks I shouldnt turn to meds right now.. He wants me to try and remember my dreams, to see if anything comes out.. Now I have to pay attention when I sleep...

Just wanted to share that and I hope everyone here has a happy healthy 2008!


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm so glad for you that you got to see your therapist again.  Four months is a long time to go without seeing him.


----------



## sunset (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Janet. I agree it was a long time, and I am going to be careful on spreading the visits so I can get through the year, and not come up 4 months short again..
How are you doing Janet?


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm doing ok, thank you.  I have therapy tomorrow if the snow doesn't prevent me from going. It's cold!! Brrr.


----------



## sunset (Jan 2, 2008)

Ugh! Snow is a bad word. Glad you are doing ok.


----------



## Halo (Jan 2, 2008)

Sunset,

I too am soooo glad that you got to see your therapist again.  I know how tough it has been having to wait for 4 months to see him.  I am glad that the two of you discuss a lot of things including your most recent depression and thoughts of returning to medication.  Both you and he know your history and current situation best so I trust that together you will make the best decisions.

Again I am happy that you are back to seeing him regularly :yahoo:

Take care
:hug: :hug:


----------



## sunset (Jan 2, 2008)

Thx Halo! I also decided I need to get out of this job I hate. I need to make it happen, and I am going to make that a top priority.. Wish me luck.


----------



## Halo (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a great idea and I do wish you the best of luck.  If there is anything that I can do or that you need...just hollar, I am here


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish you the best of luck on getting out of that job too.


----------



## sunset (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys are so sweet! Thank you.


----------



## ladylore (Jan 2, 2008)

Best of luck with getting out of your old job and to something that will bring you joy. I am glad you are seeing your therapist again. Happy New Years.


----------



## Into The Light (Jan 2, 2008)

glad to hear you're back to seeing your therapist  you must be so glad the wait is over.

good luck with the job situation as well!


----------



## sunset (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you !! Will let you know when I make things happen, and not just talk about it. I may have to go back to school which I really dont want to do..BUT, I have to make a change and if that means school, then thats what I will do.


----------

